# Oretga 2x2x2 Tutorial



## bvleb96 (Mar 8, 2008)

I made a new Prtega method tutorial
Here it is:







Tell me what you think


----------



## sharpyman69 (Mar 14, 2008)

i think its pretty cool but i like solving all the white then solving sooo idk i thought it was a good vid


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2008)

for ortega to be the fast, easy method it was made for, you really should be color neutral. this shouldn't be too hard on a 2x2. most ppl do a white cross on the 3x3 and are color neutral on 2x2 with ortega.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 16, 2008)

Kian said:


> for ortega to be the fast, easy method it was made for, you really should be color neutral. this shouldn't be too hard on a 2x2. most ppl do a white cross on the 3x3 and are color neutral on 2x2 with ortega.




I'm that way.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 17, 2008)

Kian said:


> for ortega to be the fast, easy method it was made for, you really should be color neutral. this shouldn't be too hard on a 2x2. most ppl do a white cross on the 3x3 and are color neutral on 2x2 with ortega.



There is no excuse for not being color neutral on 2x2x2.

What the hell is Oretga?


----------



## shelley (Jul 22, 2008)

I am more curious about Prtega.


----------



## Carson (Jul 25, 2008)

shelley said:


> I am more curious about Prtega.




Don't they make the taco kits you can buy at chain stores?

This vid isn't available anymore


----------

